# Fried Hominy



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

I like hominy, but most of the time it's too bland for me. I like to spice it up a bit. This is one of my favorite ways to fix it. Makes a good side dish for any smoked meat.

I crisp up some bacon...(here I go with bacon again)...



Add some chopped green onion and minced garlic to the drippings, cook til tender...



Add 2 cans of drained hominy....(I'm not a big fan of canned anything, but this is handy while camping)
Also add some red pepper flakes to taste.



Let it fry until all of the moisture is absorbed and the hominy starts to show some color...



Add the bacon crumbled on top...



I like to add a bit of butter at the end...Season with salt and cracked black pepper if needed






You can make it as spicy as you like with the red pepper flakes... chopped peppers would be a good addition too.


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lookin good cowgirl. My granny always fried hominy, a little bacon grease in the skillet, salt and pepper, I do like your recipe though. Haven't had hominy in years, Mama kratz and the little kratzette ( she not that little, an old lady of 16) don't like it. I going to buy some and fix it your way and see if I can change their minds, (like an man could ever change a womans mind)


----------



## okie joe (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeanie, that is what i call home...looks great and would be great for a side dish thanks for shareing...bacon mmmmm Meat candy...lol


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 14, 2008)

*Hey Jeanie, that sure is a pan full of goodness. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I do hominey in the juice with bacon on top in the smoker, quite often. I think that next time, I will cook it like I normally do, for a coupla hours, then fry it up like you do. I can't wait to try it. Thanks for the post sweetie. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks great I just finished lunch a bit ago and now I'm hungry again


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Kratz,  bet you can charm them into trying it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe, I feel that way about bacon too! lol

Terry, I like your way of fixin hominy....I think I will do that next time. Maybe smoke it awhile, then fry. Thanks!

Piney, thanks... hope you give it a try sometime. Makes it more interesting when spiced up a bit. :)


----------

